# My Black Monster Arrived Today :)



## wrenny1969 (Jun 24, 2008)

Well my first order from creative been tracking its progress from Singapore and now it's on my wrist - quite pleased with it good wrist presence and nicely put together.

No sign of any customs hold-ups which is nice.


----------



## jizzle (Jul 11, 2010)

Looks Amazing! I love the bracelet designs on these watches! So Unique and Solid looking!


----------



## Dr_Niss (Jan 4, 2011)

Nice, I think everyone should have a BM


----------



## wrenny1969 (Jun 24, 2008)

I keep looking at it


----------



## Dr_Niss (Jan 4, 2011)

wrenny1969 said:


> I keep looking at it


Bet you can't tell me what time it is though :lol:


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

I do like that. Still not got a Seiko. I must admit I fancy a snow monster but they are all lookers.


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Excellent choice :thumbup:


----------



## hdm (Mar 28, 2012)

wrenny1969 said:


> No sign of any customs hold-ups which is nice.


i guess its my turn then !


----------



## wrenny1969 (Jun 24, 2008)

hdm said:


> wrenny1969 said:
> 
> 
> > No sign of any customs hold-ups which is nice.
> ...


Oh yes! My experience was pretty painless and a good saving aswell. If you want a genuine branded box pay the extra Â£3.00 I wasn't fussed.

Get it ordered. :yes:


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

BMs are great. Mine says hello!


----------



## wrenny1969 (Jun 24, 2008)

snap!

I think it gains about 15 seconds a day which is tolerable. Been on the wrist all week


----------



## Delboygolf (Aug 23, 2012)

Lovely!!!


----------



## Dusty (Feb 3, 2010)

Nice watch :thumbup:










Mine say hello


----------



## hdm (Mar 28, 2012)

wrenny1969 said:


> Oh yes! My experience was pretty painless and a good saving aswell. If you want a genuine branded box pay the extra Â£3.00 I wasn't fussed.
> 
> Get it ordered. :yes:


on the verge of booking it in but i cant seem to find the page to add the seiko box ... i saw it last time i was on there but it didnt save the contents of my cart ... any ideas ?


----------



## hdm (Mar 28, 2012)

found it ... the deed is done !


----------



## wrenny1969 (Jun 24, 2008)

hdm said:


> wrenny1969 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh yes! My experience was pretty painless and a good saving aswell. If you want a genuine branded box pay the extra Â£3.00 I wasn't fussed.
> ...


From the main page where your chosen watch is displayed (priot to adding to check-out) scroll down and look for "packaging details" which are on the middle to right hand side of the page. Almost hidden in the text is an embedded link saying "select here" to add a Seiko box to your cart.


----------



## bigup_uk (May 9, 2013)

So do creation send the watches without the original box?


----------



## weaselid (Mar 24, 2012)

bigup_uk said:


> So do creation send the watches without the original box?


If you don't select the Seiko Box you get a (rather nice) generic box and cushion.


----------



## bigup_uk (May 9, 2013)

weaselid said:


> bigup_uk said:
> 
> 
> > So do creation send the watches without the original box?
> ...


Ahh I see, I guess the original box might be useful for resale, than a generic one,


----------



## hdm (Mar 28, 2012)

im a stickler for cases ...


----------



## bigup_uk (May 9, 2013)

hdm said:


> im a stickler for cases ...


For Â£3 extra I wouldn't say no 

But thanks for the heads up on this. Wouldn't of known about adding original case.


----------



## sleepy (Oct 28, 2012)

nice watch but gaining 15 seconds a day would really annoy me


----------



## weaselid (Mar 24, 2012)

15 seconds is nothing........ Unless you are a quartz fan.


----------



## salvadali (May 17, 2013)

Give it a week or two and you will love it even more , only thing is then you will have to get an orange one to keep it company.


----------



## Foxdog (Apr 13, 2011)

weaselid said:


> 15 seconds is nothing........ Unless you are a quartz fan.


I missed a bus by less than 15 sec's once!!! not the watches fault more like legs didn't go fast enough :wallbash: .

:fox:


----------



## wrenny1969 (Jun 24, 2008)

if everyday life was accurate to 15 seconds a day it migh be an issue.

The monster is making it onto the wrist most days at the moment. It's got a good power reserve aswell lasts for at least 24hrs


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

I had a BM. Still have it. Then I got a mini OM. I can handle it. Now I have an OM mkII. OK, I'm a monsterholic!!


----------



## crsj (May 26, 2009)

Nice! The bracelet alone has got to be worth 70 quid.

Haven't worn mine for ages, think ill wear it out tomorrow.


----------



## saxon46 (Mar 7, 2013)

thats a big old lump of metal......but I still want one


----------



## Damian (Jan 22, 2010)

apm101 said:


> I had a BM. Still have it. Then I got a mini OM. I can handle it. Now I have an OM mkII. OK, I'm a monsterholic!!


I've just purchased a Monster from the sales section from Joey the Ghost. I regretted selling my Black Monster.


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

Damian said:


> apm101 said:
> 
> 
> > I had a BM. Still have it. Then I got a mini OM. I can handle it. Now I have an OM mkII. OK, I'm a monsterholic!!
> ...


Is that the Vinbo modded one? Really nice that: looks superb with the yellow, on that strap with the contrast stitching. Good pick up- enjoy!


----------



## Damian (Jan 22, 2010)

apm101 said:


> Damian said:
> 
> 
> > apm101 said:
> ...


Yep, thats the one. Hopefully have it tomorrow. Bought it without the strap as i didnt really like it, but i do love the monster bracelet.


----------

